# HTN - urgency



## chandler80 (Sep 5, 2008)

How would you code hypertension - urgency.

Thank you.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd code the Hypertension - (whatever it is, 401.9/401.1 - 401.x -whatever) along with whatever the urgency was.  What was the urgency?  Nose bleed, dizzy, headache,???
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## chandler80 (Sep 5, 2008)

The urgency is to get the blood pressure down. "urgency" in the control of the high blood pressure.


----------



## rmwinder (Sep 10, 2008)

When doctors say 'hypertensive urgency', they usually just mean that the hypertension has caused or is the problem.  Urgency or Crisis, etc. are just non-essential modifiers.  Things doctors say, that have no bearing on the code.  So you just code hypertension, malignant, benign or unspecified, then you can code whatever else was happening like dmaec said - nosebleed, headache, dizzy, etc.


----------

